
ER bills: A baby was treated with a nap. His parents got an $18,000 bill - uptown
https://www.vox.com/2018/6/28/17506232/emergency-room-bill-fees-health-insurance-baby
======
hsienmaneja
America is a wonderful place to be rich or wealthy. Medical concerns are a top
reason for personal bankruptcy.

------
akeck
This type of billing is probably not helping the US birthrate, which I believe
is now below replacement.

------
typetehcodez
As long as consumers follow along, this will not change. We've allowed the US
healthcare system to become a toxic cesspool of greedy insurance companies
with laughable and corrupt government oversight. IMHO, The only way this
changes is if everyone stops paying.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _IMHO, The only way this changes is if everyone stops paying._

Great! I'll start the next time I need a medical procedure. Of course, this
protest will get only more and more effective - once my bill is sent to
collections, and I'm forced into bankruptcy and become homeless, I'll amass
all sorts of medical maladies!

~~~
lujim
The reply next yours says the same thing without the toxic feel that makes the
internet a slightly worse place for everyone. Go out in that big world and
find something that makes you a happier person.

~~~
pavel_lishin
You're right. Today's been a rough day, and I keep trying to tell myself that
if I don't have anything constructive to say, I shouldn't say anything at all
- but I can't seem to listen :/

------
lujim
Wow. Now imagine you were hiking in the mountains, you break your ankle, and
need the help of search and rescue to get out of there. After you get a
$15,000 bill for a Trauma fee from the hospital you get a $10,000 bill for a
search and rescue fee from the state. Yes it's the Ticket Master business
model.

If anyone hears that I'm missing in a forest somewhere, please do me a favor
and don't call anybody.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _If anyone hears that I 'm missing in a forest somewhere, please do me a
> favor and don't call anybody._

Very well, in accordance with your wishes, we'll let you die in the wilderness
in order to save you $10,000.

~~~
lujim
Fair jab. My point was that the Search & Rescue "pay to play" model seems
unreasonable. It was originally intended to be used in cases of
negligence/recklessness but is apparently being used in plain vanilla S&R
activities somewhat randomly based on the whims of local authorities.

The case I'm talking about was similar to this article. S&R possible
overreacted and charged a guy $9000+. There was no danger, just a
miscommunication. That seems similar to this article where a guy got a minor
scrape on his head from tipping over his motorcycle and an entire Trauma team
was readied unbeknownst to him. Yet he still got the bill.

